# Would this work?



## psilent child (Aug 11, 2019)

Im just curious on if this would work on a non willing participant?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 11, 2019)

I’ve never tried that particular entry into the kneebar and it’s definitely a bit unconventional, so I’m not sure how high-percentage it is. It certainly _could_ work. Gokor is legit and is known for his leg locks, so I expect he has pulled it off in sparring.

If I have a chance I’ll experiment with it and report back.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 11, 2019)

I agree with Tony. Gokor is a very good leg locker. If set up with a standing Kimora/Chickenwing arm lock attack as the opponent escapes I'd say yes they are open to this attack. Will play with it tomorrow (if I think about it).


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 11, 2019)

As bad as my knees/leg is it would definitely be painful. I would be worried about the position and orientation of the free leg. Looks ripe for some kind of retaliation. Also, do you think you could roll to the left out of the lock? 
Maybe not if he was choked up tighter on the foot.


----------



## Deleted member 34973 (Aug 12, 2019)

Would you be able to release your weight and just follow through with a knee drop to the mid section on the roll. 

I do grapple but am not an expert.


----------



## Buka (Aug 12, 2019)

It looks like it would. It sure as heck would work on me a whole lot easier than on Danny and Tony. I tend to get caught in things I've never seen. 

And in everything else now that I think about it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 12, 2019)

psilent child said:


> Im just curious on if this would work on a non willing participant?


I'm pretty sure I couldn't pull it off reliably, but I'm equally certain he could manage it on me with a much higher reliability.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 12, 2019)

psilent child said:


> Im just curious on if this would work on a non willing participant?


Yes it could. I work out with a guy that gets me with a kneebar off a single. It's truly annoying.


----------



## psilent child (Aug 12, 2019)

Don’t laugh, but I’m 6’6 and my daughters about 4’8. I be trying this move on her but I’m too tall. Lmao


----------



## Danny T (Aug 12, 2019)

Okay, I played with this and actually really like it.
Play for the Kimora, maintain wrist control while underhooking the thigh. Step with outside leg and wrap around the leg. Have to pinch the leg tightly with the leg and arm to prevent the opponent turning. Found I could also get an armbar as well off of my body.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 13, 2019)

Danny T said:


> Okay, I played with this and actually really like it.
> Play for the Kimora, maintain wrist control while underhooking the thigh. Step with outside leg and wrap around the leg. Have to pinch the leg tightly with the leg and arm to prevent the opponent turning. Found I could also get an armbar as well off of my body.


Do you feel concerned about the free leg when both are on the ground?


----------



## Gweilo (Aug 13, 2019)

Me like, going to find me a guinea pig tonight in training.


----------



## Danny T (Aug 13, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Do you feel concerned about the free leg when both are on the ground?


Nah...with the angle of the hips, keeping control of the arm while holding his thigh pinched tightly to the body and using your hips with the knee bar he can't do much. If he can pull the arm free then he can change the angle of his body but with that arm trapped there isn't much power he can generate to cause damage.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 13, 2019)

A friend and I experimented with it last night. Our preliminary conclusion is that it's probably a low percentage technique by itself. However it may be part of some larger game or sequence in Gokor's repertoire which would make it higher percentage or lead to a useful follow up. Without some insight into the relevant context, I'm not going to spend much time on it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 14, 2019)

Okay, this as Tony say's is a pretty low percentage move but it does work.  Personally being in law enforcement I do not like anything where I am on my back for a finishing technique and if someone was really adrenalized or on drugs I am pretty sure they would just continue on and that is why I do not want to be on my back.  On another note I have actually trained with some excellent students of Gokar and I was really impressed...


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 9, 2020)

psilent child said:


> Im just curious on if this would work on a non willing participant?



very low percentage


----------



## quasar44 (Jan 9, 2020)

Those kinds of stand up take downs to fancy locks are very low percen


----------

